# Anyone have pics of 70 GTO with torque thrust II wheels?



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

My email is:

[email protected]

can you also send me the size wheels you have on the car. I am looking to knock down my gear ratio for highway use and want to go to a larger wheel and tire.

I'd rather not change out the rearend and keep it for drag racing........

Thanks.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

you've got mail


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

BobG said:


> you've got mail


Thanks Bob..........very nice.........that's what I was looking for. :cool


----------

